# possible idea for a little extra cash?



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

I am thinking about running some "kids' fun days" during the school holidays this year.

Am thinking help feed the animals, muck out, have a go at milking the goats, bottle feed if I have any to bottle feed, collect the eggs, groom the pony etc etc. Have just spoken to my insurance broker and the estimate he has given me sounds doable.

Thinking they could bring a packed lunch which gets me around allergy issues - we could have a tuck shop where they could bring some pocket money and buy soft drinks/sweets/crisps.

We have hot water for hand-washing etc and would have wipes and hand gels available as well.

Has anyone else done this? How much would you charge? Any other ideas for activities that they could do?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Insurance?


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

simi-steading said:


> Insurance?



Like I said - I spoke to my broker who has given me an estimate - he has to check with his underwriter before he can give a "real" quote, but it sounds doable. My existing insurance would cover me for accidents regarding the buildings - things falling, tripping over etc. But cover for accidents regarding the animals, disease caused by contact with the animals etc, would be extra cover which is what he has given me a price for


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh.. I'm sorry.. I missed that little part... 

Interesting you bring up the part about disease from livestock.. My wife's son used to work on a dairy farm and got a very bad stomach illness from some bacteria or virus.. I forget what it is called, but I know it made him very sick for a long time.. 

I think if I had kids on my farm, I'd have to have EVERY kind of insurance I could think of or buy. Parents are pretty protective of their kids, and it would only take one small thing to get a parent jumping at you....

Any more, I'd be afraid to be involved with kids on my property because of all the lawsuits and overly protective parents and "fast to accuse others" kind people out there.. 

Sad it's come to that, but it's gotten way out of hand it seems..


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

A farm near me does this.
*FARMING WITH KIDS*
This is a hands-on program for children. It includes some of these activities: milking a goat, grooming horses, work in the garden, and gathering eggs. This program is Friday and Saturday mornings in summer and early fall at 10 a.m. for about an hour. An adult must accompany children. Children $5.00. Adults $6.00. Family of four $20.00.
http://www.applepondfarm.com/


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

same farm
Celebrate a birthday or other special events at the farm. We will design your event to meet the interests of your guests, children and adults. See the animals, take a hike, learn to make felt or spin wool, plant vegetables, bake a pie or bread, or make some cheese.


----------



## Irish (Feb 10, 2012)

On the surface it sounds like a great idea. Kids need to get out and see how a farm works. But, like others, I'd be more afraid of the parents than the kids. I'd make sure one parent is there and be sure to spell everything out beforehand, like the kids are going to get d-i-r-t-y, so bring sheets to put in the car to protect the seats when going home. 

Then make the parents sign a big waiver so you're protected and may can head something off before it gets too far. When I used to give riding lessons, I had a big waiver which was a big bluff, because you can't waiver yourself out of some things. If a parent is too much trouble, don't let them or their child come back, hard as that is. Protecting yourself is the biggie.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

To me it sounds like these farms are getting people to pay them for the use of their children as labor. Milking, cleaning stalls, doing gardening. Wow paid for labor sounds great. Sorry but this shouldn't be advertised as " kid fun days" maybe more like giving kids classes in farming. I'm pretty sure most kids would not consider these chores as fun. Learning experiance? Yes, and that is not a bad thing, but to claim otherwise is just wrong.


----------



## LoonyK (Dec 12, 2009)

Except that these kids are probably only visiting once thus wouldn't be much real help, and since they are doing this stuff for first time in their life, would seem fun and not like chores.


----------



## Guest123 (Oct 10, 2006)

I love the idea! It is to bad we have to be so afraid of law suits and crazy parents. I would incorporate a lesson in composting as well. Maybe have some "lightly soiled" bedding in a stall that they can help scoop into a wheel barrow and take to compost pile where you can explain the process. Then have them take some finished compost to a bed or pot and plant something. Maybe volunteer at the local elementary school to demonstrate something or a petting zoo, get them excited, and then send flier home with students advertising your idea.


----------



## Oak Leaf (Sep 14, 2011)

It's less complicated if the parents tag along. 

If the kids are dropped off, you want to pay attention to your adult/kid ratio. Many provinces/states have a limit to how many kids you can have per adult. Google your state + daycare or summer care programs. There should be a gov't site with safety guidelines to follow. 

Good luck!


----------

